# Well it finally happened........



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I lost track of what day it was. 

I got a robo-call about getting a flu shot (from my ever solicitous health insurance company) and it ended with the day of the call- Monday. I said to myself "How silly- it's only Sunday. Stupid machine."

Of course I realized later who was wrong. Thank goodness I got that call otherwise I would have missed my vet appointment on Tuesday. 

I still can't figure out where I lost that day. But I suppose as long as I kinow who is President I won't get commited involuntarily. Reagan, right?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

where I want to said:


> I still can't figure out where I lost that day. But I suppose as long as I kinow who is President I won't get commited involuntarily. Reagan, right?


Who's Reagan? 

:hysterical:ound::hysterical:

If'n it weren't for the time and day/date in the lower right corner of this blasted machine I'd be losing more than just the day's name..... :ashamed:


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Thats strange--I just had to convince my 43 year old son of the day--him and his entire building crew had lost a day


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Totally understandable! I start every day, sit up then try to figure out what day it is. When you are retired, that's what you do, right???


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I know the day of the week but the date gets lost in the shuffle....James


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I don't even try to keep up with the day of the week, not even the month.
Seems like a lot of trouble for nothing.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Isn't it a great feeling?


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Try losing a week.


----------



## CherieOH (Jun 10, 2005)

As long as you can laugh about it, you're doing okay. When it's not funny anymore, then start worrying!


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I never lose track of the day of the week ... or the date ... unless the power is off or my computer is broke!

Computer gives me day of the week and date every morning when I turn it on to check emails!


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

You need one of these. Seriously. I want one!

http://www.dayclocks.com/images/dayclock_big.jpg


----------

